
Reporters and Parrots - shawndumas
http://norvig.com/reporters-and-parrots.html
======
gus_massa
This is an interesting article, but it has been submitted like 10 times:
[http://searchyc.com/submissions/Richard+Feynman+and+The+Conn...](http://searchyc.com/submissions/Richard+Feynman+and+The+Connection+Machine+?sort=by_date)

Last submission is from 19 days ago and has 159 comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2079473>

The strange part is that you submitted the same page 36 days ago, with
"?dupe=with_honor_and_pluck" <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2025807> and
this time with "?dupe=with_dbl_honor"

